# FR: No close ones will be judges



## Eddie_Sammon

Hi, I wish to write "no close ones will be judges" and I have decided to go for "pas de proches seront juges". Is this correct French? 

My first attempt was "pas de proches être juges", as an imperative statement - "no close ones being judges!", is this also correct? I had great difficulty with this and thought of the following:

1. Pas de proches être juges.
2. Pas de proches d'être juges. 
3. Pas de proches étant juges. 
4. Pas de proches seront juges. 

I have decided to go for number 4, but it would be good to know if my first three attempts were correct too. 

Best regards

Eddie Sammon


----------



## olivier68

Following your choice #4, but more correct in French :

"Aucun proche ne sera juge"
or "Nul proche ne sera juge"


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Merci olivier68 !


----------



## jann

What's a "close one"?  A close one what?

The French noun _proche _means close/near family relations (kin) and intimate friends.  I don't generally use the words "close ones" to refer to that group in English, certainly not in the context of something so official as establishing judging rules for some sort of contest.  I just want to check that this was in fact the idea you meant to express...?


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Jann, well in this instance I am reading and commenting in French so proche is definitely the word I need (proches des multinationales), but for the purpose of this forum I translated it as "close ones". In English I would often use "close ones" to refer to close/near family relations and intimate friends. Perhaps loved ones is more accurate, but I thought in official business "loved ones" would be even more informal.

Maybe the full "close family and friends" is more accurate, but for me "close ones" means the same thing.

Regards and thanks for the feedback


----------



## olivier68

In that context, "nul proche" has to be understood as "no relatives" (parents, friends, ...)
In French, it seems correct and clear to to me, even for establishing judging rules.


----------



## catheng06

ni parents, ni alliés ne seront juges...... 

(en justice : ..que vous n'êtes ni parents ni alliés de la victime/de l'auteur)


----------



## Chloris19

The #1 and #2 are incorrect and the #3 is strange, it's not wrong, but we wouldn't say it like that.
The best way to say it is the one  Olivier68 gave: "nul proche ne sera juge/ aucun proche ne sera juge"


----------



## Maître Capello

Apart from the _pas de proches_ bit, which is incorrect, either #3 or #4 is appropriate depending on the exact context. (But the verb must be in the singular, see here.)

_aucun proche n'étant juge
aucun proche ne sera juge_

Eddie_Sammon, could you please provide the full context? Especially, what is the full sentence?

PS – If using _nul_, please don't forget the other half of the negation (_nul…ne_) as correctly suggested by Olivier68: _*Nul* proche *ne* sera juge_.


----------



## Bezoard

It seems to me that in French we would prefer to change the order of the words :
_Les juges ne pourront pas être des proches_
if this is not in contradiction with the full context.


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Thanks for the replies everyone. For Maitre Capello, the full context is as follows:

Paul Magnette is talking about the concessions he has received from the European Union to the Canada-Europe Trade Agreement (CETA) and he says the following:

"Notamment sur la désignation des juges. Il arrive qu’on y place des proches de multinationales". 

I wanted to tweet a summary of that to someone and simply say "Nul proche (des multinationales) ne sera juge". 

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

In that case I'd say, _Aucun proche ne *pourra* être juge_.


----------



## Eddie_Sammon

Thanks Capello. I understand that sentence - "no associate (of the multinationals) will be able to be a judge (of their case/trial)".


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that in French _pouvoir_ can mean either "to be able to" or "to be allowed to".


----------

